# PC erkennt LAN nicht mehr



## Dark Iron Guard (19. Mai 2011)

hallo,

es wird bei mir angezeigt: Es sind keine Verbindungen verfügbar. Wenn ich die Problembehandlung ausführe, steht da: Schließen Sie ein Ethernetkabel an den Computer an. Es ist aber ein funktionstüchtiges angeschlossen (habe ich mit Netbook getestet). Es ging gestern alles noch wunderbar aber seit heute an beiden onboard LAN Ports plötzlich nach dem Hochfahren nicht mehr. 
An was kann das liegen?

Habe Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit

PC:
Mainboard: Asus P5N32E SLI
GPU: ATI Radeon 4870
CPU: Q6600

Edit:
Ich habe den PC bestimmt 3 mal erfolglos neu gestartet, jetzt nach dem 4. mal geht es plötzlich wieder.


----------



## Combi (19. Mai 2011)

das board hat schon 10 jahre aufm buckel..nehme an,es gibt langsam den geist auf....
hatte damals das p5n-sli...hatte das prob auch mal gehabt...


----------



## guido13 (19. Mai 2011)

Kenn ich von meinem altem Rechner, da starb die onboard netzwerkkarte langsm aber sicher, für 3,50€ ne neue rein und schon ging es wieder! was damals aber nen asrock board!

mfg guido!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Mai 2011)

Combi schrieb:


> das board hat schon 10 jahre aufm buckel..nehme an,es gibt langsam den geist auf....


 Das glaube ich weniger.Laut spezifikation nutzt das board den nv nic und der steckt in der southbridge.Ergo...stirbt der nic stirbt auch die southbridge.
Ich tippe eher auf übertaktung,hitzeprobleme oder uralt-treiber.Die ersten beiden lassen treiber auch mal abstürzen und letzteres erklärt sich selbst.Außerdem sind diese nv-bretter nicht gerade die inkarnation von stabilität...


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Mai 2011)

Manchmal hilft es die Netzwerkkarte zu deaktiviern und dann wieder zu aktivieren.
Ansonsten kann ich aus Erfahrung sagen das die integrierte Netzwerkfunktion zum kaputtgehen "neigt".
Also wenn nichts hilft einfach eine Netzwerkkarte stecken.


----------



## Desmodontidae (20. Mai 2011)

Evtl. ist der Treiber defekt oder die "Karte" wurde im Gerätemanager deaktiviert. Das Board hat nen 680i Chipsatz, wo ich leider auch aus eigener Erfahrung weiß, dass die SB gut heiß wird, was dann in geht gar nicht mehr endet, nicht nur in nem defektem Nic wie Turrican schon angemerkt hatte. Am besten mal die Treiber neu rauf ziehen -> nvidia.de und auch mal schauen ob die SB noch halbwegs handwarm ist oder man sich schon die Finger verbrennt. (ne 4850 direkt darunter ist ja auch nicht gerade kühl^^)

Anderes Ursache, die Woche schon zweimal mit dem selben Symptom (kein Netzwerk mehr) auf dem Tisch gehabt -> Viren/Trojaner/Malware!
Wenn dann nur sowas wie Free Editions eingesetzt wird, schade... 

Ansonsten was auch noch ne Idee ist, den Rechner mal per F8 im abgesicherten Modus mit Netzwerk laden um zu schauen ob irgendwelche andere Software die Verbindung stört.


----------

